# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Connexion avec une base de donnes MySql !

## zouzou_18

Bonjour;

Je travaille sur une application java et je dsire savoir s'il est possible de connecter une base de donnes MySql !
D'aprs ce que je sais, la base de donnes doit tre ajouter en premier et avant tout sur la fentre "Administration de sources de donnes ODBC" qu'on obtient  partir de Panneau de configuration -- Ouils d'administration.
Or, sur les sources de donnes systme j'obtiens Access, MySql, Oracle ... Mais pas MySql !

Est-ce-que les BD open source ne sont pas incluses ? Ou il y'a une mthode pour pouvoir les ajouter ?!

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses ..

PS: Je ne sais pas si j'ai choisi le bon endroit pour poster mon message .. ^^

----------


## hinanos

Bonjour,

oui il est videmment possible d'utiliser Java et Mysql (rappelons que les deux faisaient partis de Sun jusque rcemment...) --> regarder comme galement du ct de JDBC et Mysql. 
Par contre je ne comprends pas du tout ce que tu veux dire avec cette histoire de menu droulant. Tu utilises un IDE c'est a ? Il faudrait que tu dtailles un peu, ton problme est pas limpide...

@+.
Matthieu.

----------


## Invit

> j'obtiens Access, MySql, Oracle ... Mais pas MySql !


?!?!

----------


## zouzou_18

Merci pour vos rponses.

J'utilise Netbeans comme IDE ! Et pour cette histoire du menu droulant, j'ai dj travaill sur une application {Java - Access} et pour connecter la BD je suis partie sur Panneau de configuration -> Outils d'administration -> Administration de sources de donnes ODBC. Et puis j'ai choisi Access (parmi les SGBD qui sont prsents sur la liste) puis j'ai ajout ma base de donnes. Sur Netbeans, j'ai tap le code pour pouvoir me connecter  la BD et qui est comme suite :



```

```

Vous pouvez partir sur panneau de configuration pour comprendre de quoi je suis entrain de parler .. 
D'aps les rponses, je pense qu'il y'a une autre mthode de faire (Si oui, laquelle?). 
Moi, j'ai cru qu'il y'en avait une seule, celle que j'avais employ .. Et en voulant l'essayer, j'ai trouver qu'il y'avait pas MySQL sur la liste des SGBD.

J'espre que je vous avez compris ..

----------


## Invit

Alors,

google -> mysql odbc driver -> http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/odbc/5.1.html

Tu tlcharges, tu installes. That's it!

----------


## zouzou_18

Merci pour votre rponse. Sinon pour le code, a doit tre comme suite ?



```

```

----------

